

freezeframe.js - jQuery Plugin To Auto Pause GIFs & Restart Animating On Hover - Hirvesh
http://freezeframe.chrisantonellis.com/

======
Hirvesh
Via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/freezeframejs-
jquery-p...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/freezeframejs-jquery-
plugin-to.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resouces like
freezeFrame.js. There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take
a look if you're interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

